# تقنية Radio Frequency Identification) RFID)



## eng_moh (16 فبراير 2010)

تقنية (Radio Frequency Identification) *RFID* وتعني (تحديد الهويه باستخدام موجات الراديو). والتقنيه عباره عن تحديد الهويه بشكل تلقائي بالاعتماد على كرت صغير يسمى (RFID Tags)بداخله شريحة صغير جد وسلك هوائى وليس لهما اى مصدر كهرباء ويمكن ادراجه بالمنتجات أو الحيوانات أو الإنسان ويضا تقراء بينات هذه الشريحة من خلال قارء مخصوص .
فكرة العمل وشرح مكونات النظام

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/التعرف_بترددات_الراديو 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio-frequency_identification 

http://www.priority1design.com.au/rfid_design.html 

*اشهر البروتوكلات المستخدمة*
http://www.priority1design.com.au/em4100_protocol.html 

*الاستخدمات* 
بحث عن استخدام أنظمة الرقاقات الذكية (RFID) للتعرف على الحجاج
http://www.minshawi.com/other/mohandes.htm 
تقنية RFID في المكتبات
http://www.arabcin.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1699


----------



## eng_moh (16 فبراير 2010)

تقنية (Radio Frequency Identification) *RFID* وتعني (تحديد الهويه باستخدام موجات الراديو). والتقنيه عباره عن تحديد الهويه بشكل تلقائي بالاعتماد على كرت صغير يسمى (RFID Tags)بداخله شريحة صغير جد وسلك هوائى وليس لهما اى مصدر كهرباء ويمكن ادراجه بالمنتجات أو الحيوانات أو الإنسان ويضا تقراء بينات هذه الشريحة من خلال قارء مخصوص .

فكرة العمل وشرح مكونات النظام
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/التعرف_بترددات_الراديو 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio-frequency_identification 

http://www.priority1design.com.au/rfid_design.html 

*اشهر البروتوكلات المستخدمة*
http://www.priority1design.com.au/em4100_protocol.html 

*الاستخدمات* 
بحث عن استخدام أنظمة الرقاقات الذكية (RFID) للتعرف على الحجاج
http://www.minshawi.com/other/mohandes.htm 
تقنية RFID في المكتبات
http://www.arabcin.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1699


----------



## eng_moh (16 فبراير 2010)

اسف على الاخطاء الاملائية


تقنية (Radio Frequency Identification) RFID وتعني (تحديد الهويه باستخدام موجات الراديو). والتقنيه عباره عن تحديد الهويه بشكل تلقائي بالاعتماد على كرت صغير يسمى (RFID Tags)بداخله شريحة صغير جد وسلك هوائى وليس لهما اى مصدر كهرباء ويمكن ادراجه بالمنتجات أو الحيوانات أو الإنسان وايضا تقراء بيانات هذه الشريحة من خلال قارىء مخصوص


----------



## eng_moh (16 فبراير 2010)

اسف 
لقد وضعت المشاركة مرة اخرى 
المشاركة الاصلية هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180983.html


----------



## M_HUSSEIN2011 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

i need this book 
RFID For Energy & Utility Industries
By Dipankar Sen, Prosenjit Sen and Anand M. Das
Availability: Usually ships the next business day
ISBN: 978-1-59370-105-5
please i need for my master


----------



## acer.7 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------

